# Three More Alleged Pumpkin Throwers Arrested



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Pumpkins Thrown From Highway Overpass, Police Say_

*ATHOL, Mass. -- *Three more people have been arrested in connection with pumpkin throwing incidents on Route 2.

That brings to five the number of people arrested for allegedly tossing pumpkins off bridges at cars in the past couple of weeks.

State police said 20-year-old Christopher Everbeck of Fitchburg; 17-year-old Alaina Bouchard of Sterling; and 26-year-old Nathan Gray of Shirley are charged with assault and battery with a dangerous weapon, malicious destruction of property, larceny, and dropping objects on a roadway.

Wesley Garrett, 209, of Shirley and 21-year-old Matthew Goguen of Fitchburg were arrested over the weekend.

The incidents occurred in Harvard, Littleton, Phillipston, Templeton and Westminster.

The incidents in Harvard and Phillipston damaged cars and caused minor injuries.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

